# er-32 collet compatibility



## cbatzi01 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi, 

I have the woodcraft collet chuck, but the largest collet size is 5/8".  Does anyone know if er-32 collets are interchangeable/standard size?  I'd like to find some larger collets, but want to make sure they'll fit in my chuck.  Any thoughts?

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## dogcatcher (Oct 28, 2009)

The Woodcraft collet set is not ER32, not sure but I believe it uses ER25 collets.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 28, 2009)

This question has come up several times before and it is my understanding that the Woodcraft chuck uses a proprietary collet and none of the ER series of collets will fit it.


----------



## cbatzi01 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, that certainly complicates things....


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't know what you were planning; but ER32 collets only go up to 3/4" so you would not have gotten much additional capacity if you could have used them.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't believe that Woodcraft would use collets made just for them. My money is being bet that the Woodcraft collet system uses one of the industry standard collets...ER 32, 16, 11, 25...maybe one of them but I just cant see them spending the $$ to have some "fit the WC chuck only" collets made. I'm banking on someone here knowing for sure. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 29, 2009)

Don: Take a look at this thread.

*http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42871*


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 29, 2009)

Glad I didn't bet a lot of money. It still makes no sense that the collets aren't some standard size. Anywhoo...one more reason that I purchase only stuff that is industry standard such as the Beall, the Axminister collet chuck and the PSI system which I believe to be ER32. But, I could be wrong once again. I've not been very lucky lately.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


Randy_ said:


> Don: Take a look at this thread.
> 
> *http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=42871*


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 29, 2009)

Don:  I agree that it doesn't make much sense; but the Western mind and the Eastern mind frequentlyt approach problems from diffferent directions.  All you have to do is look at the lack of standardization in pen kits to get a clue.
 
You are correct about the collets for the PSI chuck and, as I recall, the Axminster Jr. chuck takes ER20 collets.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 29, 2009)

cbatzi01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the woodcraft collet chuck, but the largest collet size is 5/8". Does anyone know if er-32 collets are interchangeable/standard size? I'd like to find some larger collets, but want to make sure they'll fit in my chuck. *Any thoughts?*
> 
> ...


 
My thought is that if you haven't had the set long, return it to Woodcraft and get your money back then go buy a collet set that accepts er collets, preferrably er-32 which has a nice range of collets.


----------



## TomW (Oct 29, 2009)

Texatdurango said:


> My thought is that if you haven't had the set long, return it to Woodcraft and get your money back then go buy a collet set that accepts er collets, preferrably er-32 which has a nice range of collets.


 
Or, go get another lathe and a set of standard collets and use em both!

Tom


----------



## Daniel (Oct 29, 2009)

Now Tom is thinking like a real woodworker.


----------



## Texatdurango (Oct 29, 2009)

TomW said:


> Or, go get another lathe and a set of standard collets and use em both!
> 
> Tom


What are you calling "Standard collets"?  I didn't know here was such a thing.


----------



## seawolf (Oct 29, 2009)

If possible take them back, then contact ebay member 800watt. He has collet sets for a reasonable price. 
Mark


----------



## cbatzi01 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have had them for a while, but never really used them, until I started trying to make a kitless/closed ended pen. 

To complicate matters, I have been battling concentricity issues, that I haven't been able to solve for months.  I have been handsanding as a workaround.  Really came to a head when drilling on the lathe with kitless barrell, in the collet chuck.  

JET support finally told me to join the local turning club and ask them for help.

Thanks for your help, guys!


----------



## mokol (Oct 31, 2009)

*800 watt*

i can not find 800 watt on e-bay
is thre a more complete name?
thanks for any help. victor


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Enter it as a single word!!


----------



## mokol (Oct 31, 2009)

randy, i tried that and all i get are speakers and auto stuff


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 31, 2009)

Not sure what the problem is??
 
Put the word "collets" in the search box and then click on the advanced search button and plug in "800watt" for the seller and you should get what you are looking for.


----------



## BigShed (Nov 1, 2009)

Try this link:

http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/800watt__W0QQ_armrsZ1


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 1, 2009)

That probably won't help much.  It is the store for Australia and all prices are in Australian currency and shipping is priced for international mail to Australia.


----------



## mokol (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks fred, that did it


----------



## randyrls (Nov 1, 2009)

From the photos in the Woodcraft catalog and just from the fact that there are 6 slots in the collets, these *MAY* be TG series collets.  You would have to check the collet dimensions and verify this.

Checkout MSC at http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/NNPDF...531429&PMT4TP=*ITPD&PMITEM=84918325&PMCTLG=00

I hope that link works.


----------

